# New and Imporved, I think



## sactown024 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know it still has ads but thats because I have not finished it and want to be 100% sure on it before make it my own domain and start paying for premium accoutn to remove ads etc. Also I have not got around to finishing the pricing, close though, all CC welcome.

Nathan Creamer | Professional Photography | Wix.com


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like the simplicity of the website, however, the Wix banner at the bottom really makes it look amateur.
Also, I see no location information on the front page, which is something I think most successful web designers will tell you is a must if you plan to get business from your website.
Otherwise, looks good. Just my .02


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 16, 2012)

what do you mean by location info? like where I work out of? town etc?

yeah, the banner goes away once I upgrade, dont want to upgrade until I know I am happy with the website


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> what do you mean by location info? like where I work out of? town etc?
> 
> yeah, the banner goes away once I upgrade, dont want to upgrade until I know I am happy with the website



Yes, your physical location. 
Search engines will take note of an adress on the front page.
You wouldnt want someone from San Diego contact you about a job would you? Since you are in New Hampshire? Maybe you would.


----------



## jaicatalano (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually really like it. It's bold yet simple. Good work and congrats.


----------

